# Space Wolves Army Start 2 Finish



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

OK Heresy-Online I plan on posted everything I do with my army that i'm working on as of now.There May be some videos but mostly pictures of finished and WIP models.Right now Im working on a Venerable dreadnought that will be painted by the end of tomorrow i'm a slow worker. 

Here is the video for now. 





 


Tommorow at 3:00 EST I will do a live broadcast over on ustream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/autarch-andrew-productions if you would like to ask me questions ill be on for an hour 


Automatically Appended Next Post: 
Picture of the tower 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-AOTqCOyM-8/TJloXobX6_I/AAAAAAAAAhA/CSwoPkACdoc/s320/PIC_0611.JPG


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Why so many Razorbacks?

"AND A PUPPY"
best quote ever


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

when painting a army I go desert first and desert for me is tanks for my list I have 7 razors and 1 rhino.


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is some progress from today I sort of finished the venerable dreadnought(Bjorn) I have to order some zombie scythes from bitzbox and my buddy has to drop of this banner from his ironclad dreadnought. 

the pictures didn't come out that well I take better ones tommorow morning 
So for now here is a video


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice, I like it. I would assume you are the Andrew that was recently featured on Matt's youtube channel?


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Nice, I like it. I would assume you are the Andrew that was recently featured on Matt's youtube channel?


you guessed it


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Surprise to see Andrew start an "alpha strike army" 

Looking good man. Now go paint more! And if you are attending the BfS, go win some glory for the puppys!


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I love me dreads and i think yours is lookin pretty dam good I would like to see a finished photo when its glued and the base is done tho, I also have that new ven dread its an amazing kit, can wait to get round to painting mine.


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry guys I plan on posting more this week.got my wolf pack in the mail a few days ago I gotta get some more ammo for my citadel spray gun


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Click on the small picture for a slideshow of different angles 


He is almost finished I have to fix the eyes a little and do a glaze on the left shoulder to tone down the highlights








He also needs a new gun that is from forgeworld I ordered it today...so it should be coming soon









And I need my buddy Jawaballs to hook me up with some resin bases


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Autarch-Andrew said:


> when painting a army I go desert first and desert for me is tanks for my list I have 7 razors and 1 rhino.


Plus, isn't it slightly better value getting the razorback and not glueing the top hatch on? 

Since I think the Rhino and the Razorback are still the same value... Don't quote me on that .


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Dont rag on me its a Wip


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

I changed a few things.but it still needs a lot of work,my xbox mic broke so I got some spare time to catch up on my painting.up next im going to show you how to paint/Convert Mark of wulfen my way.











































It still needs a lot of work on my to do list is:
Weathering,
Object source lighting/Glue and paint the headlights.
Highlighting
Metallics
and paint the turret


---More 2 come


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)




----------

